# Pink Saliva



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Damian, our hyper-active albino, just got done licking my husband's hand (not unusual) and proceeded to annoint himself. Only, this time, his saliva/foam was PINK :shock: (very very unusual). It doesn't look like blood, although in all fairness, I've never see hedgie blood. It looked like Pepto Bismol... He hasn't been acting strange and he's been eating/drinking/pooping just fine. We don't see any sort of bump or anything on/around his mouth. We didn't find anything last night in his Yesterday's News that would be pink, either. We don't see any cuts or anything on his body and there isn't any evidence of bleeding (or drinking Pepto) on his ivory liner from last night.

Here's a couple theories we have:
-My husband doesn't have any pink on his hand, so is it possible he just poked himself in the mouth/on the tongue with his quill when he was annointing? 

-He was in his playpen with a hot pink (purple? I have a hard time distinguishing those colors sometime)igloo. Could he have licked that enough that he stained his mouth? 

-He has something really serious and need to see the vet tomorrow.  

I will attempt to take a picture of his pink quills. Although, if I'm unsuccessful, know that it looks EXACTLY like Pepto, only water-ier. 

*Edit* He also hasn't had anything pink to eat (i.e. strawberries).. ever. 
Thanks for all of your suggestions/help in advance.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

My first thought would be that he has something going on inside his mouth that is causing a slow bleed. A sore, an injury, a tumor, gingivitis, etc. If he allows you to do so, I'd use a popsicle stick to gently examine his mouth, looking for red, inflamed or sore areas. If he's not so disposed, and it continues, then he needs a vet. If it never happens again, I'd write it off as an anomoly but get it checked at the next regular vet visit.


----------

